# Testing The Toadfish Non-Tipping Can Cooler



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

Video Review 




Support the Channel and Buy Now $24.00 https://amzn.to/2IRSh4s

I take the Toadfish Can Cooler along with me on a fishing trip to see if it really works. It has a suction cup that allows it to stay upright while being hit or rocked. Simply place The Can Cooler on any smooth surface and it will keep your drink in place. To remove simply lift straight up.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Toadfish is good company for a good cause


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If it can keep my wife from dumping her goddamn Big Gulp coke in my cockpit every trip, it's worth a try.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My problem is not the can tipping over when drifting or anchored. It is when underway the liquid blows out all over the place.

I solved that problem by drinking the contents.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> If it can keep my wife from dumping her goddamn Big Gulp coke in my cockpit every trip, it's worth a try.


----------

